# A Tough Day



## ra7751 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Today at approximately 6:10 this evening, it will be exactly four years since my beloved Sabrina lost her bravefight against a then unknown enemyand crossed the bridge. I will never forget that terrible night and I remember vividly every horrible detail. Had we known then what we know now I really feel my little girl may very well still be here. But even four years ago, there was precious little information out there on very sick bunnies. We now know that all of her problems were caused by secondary issues related to E Cuniculi. The eye problems, the kidney problems, the respiratory problems and the seizures. True to form in those days...the diagnosis was "snuffles". That is the reason I have a total disdain for that term because I know it is so inaccurate....and why I work so hard at researching EC and at finding out exactly what it does to the body and how to respond to it.

I still miss my little girl as much today as I did then. She was cremated and she is in a pink marble urn that sits right beside my bed. I also have a key ring charm with some of her ashes that stays with me all the time. She might not be here in body, but she certainly is in spirit. And we named our rescue in her honor. I like to hope we have made a positive difference.

Rest in peace my precious little girl.

Randy


----------



## Haley (Jan 13, 2008)

Randy, just wanted to let you know I'll be thinking of you on this difficult day.

Sabrina would be so proud of all the wonderful things you have done in her name. I cant think of a better way to honor her than by pouring your heart and soul into trying to educate others on EC and saving the lives of so many who are suffering from this illness.

Rest in peace sweet Sabrina.


----------



## Marietta (Jan 13, 2008)

Haley said it all. My heart says the same. Sabrina must be very proud that all these accomplishments on your behalf were made on her name.

Whoever is not forgotten, lives forever.

Marietta


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 13, 2008)

What a sad anniversary 

I'm sorry you lost her.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 13, 2008)

*ra7751 wrote: *


> Today at approximately 6:10 this evening, it will be exactly four years since my beloved Sabrina lost her bravefight against a then unknown enemyand crossed the bridge. I will never forget that terrible night and I remember vividly every horrible detail. Had we known then what we know now I really feel my little girl may very well still be here. But even four years ago, there was precious little information out there on very sick bunnies. We now know that all of her problems were caused by secondary issues related to E Cuniculi. The eye problems, the kidney problems, the respiratory problems and the seizures. True to form in those days...the diagnosis was "snuffles". That is the reason I have a total disdain for that term because I know it is so inaccurate....and why I work so hard at researching EC and at finding out exactly what it does to the body and how to respond to it.



Poor Sabrina and what she went through...it's very sad.

I witnessed what EC can do to a bunny,i watched what it did to my Pippi,it was hard because the vets here knew hardly anything about it...sure they have heard the name,and all they really knew is that there is no cure...that's all the Dr's kepttelling me here.

I still keep wondering though,that if maybe the vets knew more about E Cuniculithat maybe my Pippi might still be here with me today.

I really hope that one day very soon,they can find something to put an end to that very nasty parasite

Poor Sabrina 

Cheryl


----------



## JimD (Jan 13, 2008)

ray:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 13, 2008)

Sabrina would be proud of all that you do to help the bunnies in her name. I'm sorry that you lost your girl.Binky on Sabrina.


----------

